# Mudança de processador

## miltinho

Não me lembro deste tipo de problema acontecendo antes, mas toda vez que tentava fazer o update de todos os programas do sistema operacional o processo para sempre no mesma biblioteca, tentei mudar e reconpilar todo o sistema operacional com a opção "-emptytree" mas agora a reconpilação para em outra biblioteca de base. O sistema continua funcionando perfeitamente, mas eu não consigo dar cabo da atualização, para piorar minha internet só finciona bem uma vez por mês, tanto que tenho que postar do meu trabalho, entre um serviço e outro.

Andei mudando de um processador semprom 140 para um phenom II X4, que é bem melhor, mas não possui grandes diferenças de tecnologias (possui até tecnologias a mais), será que eu devo tentar reconpilar o kernel, não queria fazer isso, já que levei bastante tempo para configurar o que estou usando agora e que consegue dar boot até em discos em raid (no meu caso, uma nescessidade).

----------

